# Fire box insulation



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

I am looking for some material that I can use to insulate my fire box on a pit I am going to start building. I know about sand and fire bricks but there has to be something better then those. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I've heard of just leaving it hollow, air was the insulator....it would def be cheap
To buy it...lol


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

*firebox*

There is insulation. I used 2"square tubing to make a frame, then put 3/8 metal inside and 1/4in metal outside the box with insulation in between. I had insulation leftover from wrapping a vent hood exhaust. 
Find an insulation company and order from them. The insulation i used was very expensive and if i had to buy it just for the box i wouldnt have.
I can touch the outside of my box when its loaded.


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

A friend of mine used 1 1/4 duct board for A/C ducts. Just make sure the the foil paper is facing outwards. It hold the heat in great and you can walk up and put your hand on the outer layer of the firebox without getting burnt. I believe a 4x8 sheet is around $50.00. Just a idea.
Good BBQ-ing
JustAddSalt


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

You will want 1800deg insulation. Kaowool is a brand as are several others. These guys should be able to fix you up with boards or battes.

http://www.spi-co.com/insulation.html#null


----------

